# Blackstone grill



## memphislawyer (Mar 2, 2007)

Blackstone grill questions

I have a Weber grill, kettle version, for smoking and grilling. Just the wife and I, but sometimes, we do have family over for burgers or steak. Its the XL size so plenty of room on it for say 4 or 5 adults. If I went bigger, I'd get a Komodo Joe cooker (think Big Green Egg but $200 or so cheaper). Brother-n-law says I need the Blackstone. Says I would use it more since I do not have to worry about charcoal. I had a gas grill long ago but loved the smokiness that charcoal imparts. But admittedly, when I could grill, I sometimes don't. Lately been using an air fryer for chicken rather than grilling, or getting a roasted chicken at Costco for $4.99 rather than doing beer can chicken on the grill
So, what size Blackstone should I get? Does Costco carry them?

Wife likes the idea of smashburgers on it, rather than whipping out our cast iron skillet for the stove. BIL says he saw a cheap deal on Wayfare. Also, would love to do fried rice and hashbrowns. Any tips? Oh, and philly cheese steak.
How are steaks on it? I never do steaks other than on the grill by the way.

Other tips or pointers?


----------



## challer (Sep 4, 2008)

I never thought I would need a flat top. My brother and his BBQ team insisted. Current lineup already was an Egg (from before people knew there were eggs, early 80s), Fire Magic grill and Argentine grill. Finally got a flat top (in our case an EVO but Blackstone are far more reasonable and just as effective). It changed everything. Breakfast outdoors on the flat top is now a serious thing. And you can use it as a stove. Burgers, steak, scallops, vegetables, hash, hash browns, eggs, etc, etc. Fried rice yes. Just did Phillies on Sunday. Basically anything you might do in a cast iron skillet that would be too crowded or two oil/smoke filled to do inside. You will keep finding uses. It is great for smash burgers, Oklahoma onion burgers, hotdog eggs (its a thing), egg in a hole. Basically, you become the cook in a diner. Don't know about Costco but Walmart has the 36" for $300. You will want the biggest you might imagine and then get a bigger one anyway.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

I bought a Blackstone for SWMBO about 3 years ago. It is used all the time, far more than any other grill or smoker that we've had. We're not really steak eaters (save steaks for Mortons or Capital Grille), but burgers are tops and better than the majority of restaurants. Hot and sweet Italian sausage is great. Chicken strips great. Breakfasts are tops!

Ours is 36" and fine for two of us with occasional guests!


----------

